# Golden State Bettas Spring Show



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey everybody!

The Golden State Bettas IBC International show is THIS WEEKEND! If you're in the Southern California area, please feel free to stop on by our show, which will be taking place Saturday and Sunday, May 23-24. The room will be open to the public on Saturday starting at 2 PM (assuming judging doesn't run late), and at 9 AM on Sunday. Sunday's our big raffle and auction! There are a LOT of nice fish that are going to be for auction, including some LOVELY pairs of wilds. :-D

I've had some inquiries, and YES, there will be a cash table on Saturday.

The address is:

2338 E. Anaheim
Long Beach, CA 90804


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I think I can fit myself, three fish, and an overnight bag in here...


----------



## liamthen (Dec 18, 2015)

i'll be participating in the future


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Benching fish.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

237 total entries...


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

I think you mean April 23-24.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hopefish said:


> I think you mean April 23-24.


...yea. lol.


----------



## ShelbysFish (Sep 5, 2013)

I will be attending the one in Florida next month, and I have never been to a betta show before! I wanted to know how much cash you recommend bringing for the auctions? How high can these guys go?


----------



## Forcey (Feb 27, 2016)

I so wish it had been in Northern Cali  Do they have them in SF often?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Forcey said:


> I so wish it had been in Northern Cali  Do they have them in SF often?


Once to twice a year. You'll want to look up "California Betta Society."


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

ShelbysFish said:


> I will be attending the one in Florida next month, and I have never been to a betta show before! I wanted to know how much cash you recommend bringing for the auctions? How high can these guys go?


Fish will go for anything from $5-50 depending on quality. I recommend bringing as much as you're willing to spend. :lol:


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

PHOTOS from the Golden State Betta show. Photographer Sam Tse has been kind enough to share them with us. Congratulations to all the winners!

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B31FqhlxhKaEUXI3RlJoOW9qYkU&usp=sharing


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

OMG hrutan they are all gorgeous!! I assume those are just the winners? Eeeeep my gosh can't imagine how anyone would pick. 

Do you know of any similar clubs around the Midwest area?

EDIT: standing ovation to P1. Yay solid red VTs!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Olivia27 said:


> OMG hrutan they are all gorgeous!! I assume those are just the winners? Eeeeep my gosh can't imagine how anyone would pick.
> 
> Do you know of any similar clubs around the Midwest area?
> 
> EDIT: standing ovation to P1. Yay solid red VTs!


I think there's a Midwest Betta Club. Let me find the chapter list...


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

http://www.ibcbettas.org/about-international-betta-congress/chapter-list/


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

Dang, no chapters in Utah. 

Thanks for the gorgeous pics of all those beautiful fish.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing those photos. Stunning fish, I absolutely love the 2 boys who came first in a4 and a5!


----------



## KlD (Apr 20, 2016)

the contest was tiring but it was fun


----------



## KlD (Apr 20, 2016)

is there a fall show coming soon? hahahaha


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, we will be having a fall show - In October


----------

